

ZigBee - Low Power, Low Cost, Mesh wireless for control/sensor network - jwilliams
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZigBee

======
jncraton
We actually used these for a project that we did at my university. We have
been doing a lot of research with high altitude balloons and we used these to
create a mesh network between the balloons so that we could sync the data and
get a more 3-dimensional view of the various measurements that we were taking.
It worked perfectly on the ground, but a few of the devices had communication
problems at high altitude. This was almost certainly a fault of higher levels
of radiation and increased distance between the equipment than any flaw in the
devices themselves. Overall, they are a very handy product.

------
pmorici
sorta like these... <http://www.digi.com/technology/wireless/products.jsp>
<http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?c=111>

Google made a wireless epaper meeting schedule display with these...
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyHaImmmkGs>

